# kid named cheetah with dog named sasha



## slimJack (Aug 5, 2014)

Basically he's what the forum says. Untrustworthy and shady as fuck. He stole gear from numerous ppl I know a couple are on STP.. He lies about flying signs when it's momma's money he got from allowance. He lies about riding trains and tries to outprove himself...he swears he's a junkie and whines about getting sick...I can go for days man...but yea if u know him u know he's like a sociopath bro...if u don't be fucking ware man.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck man shady dude. And for anyone just lurkin on this thread, I know the kid who posted this and he's a good dude and prolly a good judge of character. I'll heed the warning good looking out homie.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 11, 2014)

Does he have blonde hair? Sounds like a kid I met a year ago in Oakland.


----------



## autumn (Sep 6, 2014)

His hair was black when I met him. Some other riders said he looked like a girl from a distance, dudes tiny.

Stole a bandana from me and beats his dog. Helped some other riders roll me for all my shit.

Pathological liar. Claims to have caught a train doing 25 (fucking lol). Told me he had a job as a cook. Went to one of those check cashing places and overheard his manager saying he was a dishwasher. Dude just lies about everything for no fucking reason

I generally don't pay any mind to other riders histories and life choices. But he gets money from his mom and claims he got it spanging.

I've got a picture of him somewhere if anyone wants it. His real name is Brian.


----------



## dixierail (Sep 9, 2014)

Skinny white kid? I met him in New Orleans... can't remember when. I didn't notice anything off about him but I only hung out with him very briefly. 

Good to know.


----------



## Doughnut (Oct 6, 2014)

Met him in Meridian. Took him to NOLA right after Mardis Gras. He seemed cool at first, but yeah: He kind of really sucks.


----------



## thatAJkid (Dec 2, 2014)

wrkrsunite said:


> Fuck man shady dude. And for anyone just lurkin on this thread, I know the kid who posted this and he's a good dude and prolly a good judge of character. I'll heed the warning good looking out homie.


yup, no doubt kero...I see other folk feel mutual as well. ima stomp a hole in his face if I see it again


----------



## wrkrsunite (Jan 29, 2015)

thatAJkid said:


> yup, no doubt kero...I see other folk feel mutual as well. ima stomp a hole in his face if I see it again


Get him dog, fuck i miss you man. Tell the whole bluff crew me n asher say hi, and give me some updates on everyone (i know jons locked up right?) Keep me updated once u hop out so we can meet up.


----------

